# Looking for Cohousing Community



## MichaelaAndrew (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi,
We are a newlywed couple living in Philadelphia in the US and are looking for an opportunity to join a cohousing community in Spain. We want to grow our own food and live collaboratively- we have experience with construction, small scale urban farming and homesteading (growing, making and preserving food). 

Does anyone know of any communities that are looking to expand? I'm not sure where to start, so any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

We're looking to live somewhere for 8-12 months.

Thank you!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MichaelaAndrew said:


> Hi,
> We are a newlywed couple living in Philadelphia in the US and are looking for an opportunity to join a cohousing community in Spain. We want to grow our own food and live collaboratively- we have experience with construction, small scale urban farming and homesteading (growing, making and preserving food).
> 
> Does anyone know of any communities that are looking to expand? I'm not sure where to start, so any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


You might find something in this magazine
Formación en ecodiseño para la construcción y el hábitat
I believe there are projects all over the place - in Galicia, in Malaga in the Balearic islands, and if you Google cohousing Spain things come up. Not sure how you'd find getting the papers to do this though, if you are American...


----------

